
Ask HN: What open-source projects do you wish existed? - hazz99
It&#x27;s time to start a new project. Rather than doing another meaningless (but fun nonetheless) side project, I think it&#x27;d be better to work on something people find useful.<p>Any thoughts?
======
w_t_payne
A graphviz layout algorithm for data-flow-diagrams that meets these
requirements: The boxes/nodes/vertices need to be large enough that they can
contain readable text. The lines/arcs/edges should group together into
bundles/runs/buses to minimise the space that they occupy; to permit them
squeeze through limited gaps between boxes, and to show where similar data
flows travel in the same direction.

------
cimmanom
A chatbot for rubber-duck conversations.

